# A positive thing



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening all
like many people here I often vent, but this time thought I'd mention something positive.

My wife and I have always shared expenses and money. She just inherited a lot of money (equivalent of 20 years wages). The money is legally hers - but she is happy to treat it as our shared money. 

That is what we always agreed to, but I'm still very happy that she is willing to keep that deal know that the question is no longer theoretical.


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

good for you and your wife richard!

what are your plans for the money?


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

We don't know yet. We don't have children or any close relatives in need. Our financial situation was stable beforehand, so we don't *need* the money though we certainly can enjoy it. 

I suspect we will plan to use it in a way that guarantees we will be comfortable long into retirement, but that statistically will leave a lot to charity when we die. 

Its still early to figure out what we want to do.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

.... and in the mean-time you're writing this from a balcony in Paris?


----------



## melissab (Sep 22, 2012)

That is indeed a happy outcome, good job.


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Not at this instant, but my posts from not too long ago were from (UNDISCLOSED LOCATION), where we had just had a fantastic dinner, then spent a while in a gigantic hot pool with a little artificial waterfall, looking at the stars through the rising steam, then went back to sit in front of the fireplace in our room.

Yes, I'm feeling guilty about spending money - but not guilty enough to stop. 





heartsbeating said:


> .... and in the mean-time you're writing this from a balcony in Paris?


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

There is nothing wrong with using money to enrich your life with wonderful experiences. Enjoy!

And good on you and your wife for turning this into a fortunate windfall instead of an issue.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

good luck with your new found wealth!

I say good luck because wealth can sometimes lead to problems that are not visible to the unwealthy.


----------

